

Firefox 29's Element Inspector's Worse Usability - hypertexthero
http://hypertexthero.com/logbook/2014/05/firefox-29s-element-inspectors-worse-usability/

======
Antwan
Though, glad they removed these useless inspector animations and added the
margin/padding/border color shapes around the element.

